# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Odrade - présentation

## Odrade13

Bonjour à tous !

Ah le beau site.
Dans ma vie, j'ai adopté beaucoup d'animaux. Cela a commencé chez mes parents, plusieurs chiens SPA, des chats dont les gens ne voulaient plus... Et beaucoup de bonheur et d'expériences fantastiques.

En ce moment, j'habite avec mon mari dans une maison en dehors d'un tout petit village en Suisse. Autour de nous, des champs, des bois, le Jura au loin d'un côté et les Alpes fribourgeoises de l'autre. Parfois des chevreuils dans notre jardin et des blaireaux dans notre compost.  :: 

Nous avons 2 chats (Charlie, typé chartreux de la SPA et Seccotine, tricolore d'une ferme des environs). Zibeline était venue toute seule à travers les champs avec sa soeur et hasards du destin, elles ont toutes deux été victimes des (très rares) voitures qui passent devant chez nous.

Une chienne, Héra, nous a rejoint depuis deux ans, via l'association AnimalHappyEnd, d'un refuge en Hongrie. C'est une crème. :: 

Je suis dessinatrice et je vous présenterai mon projet de bd un de ces jours.

Aimez les bêtes, elles nous le rendent si bien !


Odrade

----------


## Raz'Kiss

Bienvenue  ::

----------


## Odrade13

Merci !

O.

Soyez les bienvenus sur le blog de mon site 
http://www.odrade.ch/page7/Blog.html
Et sur le site Sandawe pour soutenir mon Projet Libre « Croquettes dans la Nuit » !
http://www.sandawe.com/fr/projets-au...s-dans-la-nuit

----------


## Sara38

Bienvenue sur le forum !

----------

